# STACK THOSE DAYTON CHIPS



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

THESE ARE THE PLASTIC SETS I HAVE THEY ARE GREEN.. BLACK.. TAN OR GOLD EAGLES OR FLAGS THE WHITE CHIPS ON THE BOTTOM ARE SINGLES







THESE ARE THE ONLY SETS OF METAL CHIPS SETS I HAVE AND THERE EAGLES IN BLACK... 







THESE CHIPS ARE NOT COMPLETE THEY ARE GREAT FOR REPLACEING A DAMAGED ONE OR FOR A 5TH WHEEL CHIP..


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

How much for the green ones shipped to texas


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

u dont have a complete set of 4 of the top right dark gold eagles? looks like there is 4 there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2009, 07:29 PM~13671699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look like they say wire wheel.....not dayton wire wheel. cuz i sure would want them too


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2009, 06:29 PM~13671699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DO HAVE A SET BUT THEY DONT SAY DAYTON THEY ONLY SAY "WIRE WHEEL" SORRY


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2009, 08:27 PM~13673206
> *look like they say wire wheel.....not dayton wire wheel. cuz i sure would want them too
> *


YUP THEY SAY ONLY WIRE WHEEL NOT DAYTON WIRE WHEEL I DO HAVE THOSE IN A SET


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

how bout all red dayton stickers with gold trim x4  shipped to 92706


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: how much for the black flag shipped to 93117 :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

how much for the gold and green caddy emblem to 27344 looks like there is only 1....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Payment sent. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Whats good, D!?
Happen to have that chrome stereo cover sitting around still?


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

i need 5 with blak background with flag or 5 with white background with wht eagle....how much to 33018 miami fl.?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Apr 23 2009, 06:28 PM~13670495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the black flags (plastic)


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 26 2009, 12:29 AM~13691659
> *Whats good, D!?
> Happen to have that chrome stereo cover sitting around still?
> *


 NA CRIS SOLD OUT


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

how bout that green cadi logo with gold trim


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Apr 27 2009, 10:43 AM~13703511
> *how bout that green cadi logo with gold trim
> *


$35 for it


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 25 2009, 09:31 PM~13690676
> *Payment sent.  :biggrin:
> *


sent out today big homie thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Apr 27 2009, 06:35 PM~13707926
> *sent out today big homie thanks
> *


Cool. I'll let you know when I get them.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Apr 27 2009, 08:35 PM~13707926
> *sent out today big homie thanks
> *



get mine homie?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 26 2009, 09:43 AM~13692412
> *how much for the black flags (plastic)
> *


ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2009, 05:49 PM~13708118
> *get mine homie?
> *


yup sent yours out to on the wat to texas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Apr 27 2009, 10:27 PM~13709821
> *yup sent yours out to on the wat to texas
> *



thanks again homie


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)

How much for the white cadi emblems?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 27 2009, 06:38 PM~13707968
> *Cool.  I'll let you know when I get them.
> *


Got them today. :biggrin: T T T for a great seller.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

got mine yesterday!

yeahyeaaaaa......


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

PM ME FOR PRICE ON WHITE WITH EAGLES.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

got anymore black or white chips with flags? or eagles or cadillac emblem?


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO...I NEED 4 PLASTIC WHITE W/ DAYTON IN RED. HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO SANTA MARIA, CA 93454...THANKS


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SORRY BRO JUST SAW THAT THOSE ARE ONLY SINGLES. I NEED SOME IF YOU EVER HAVE SOME. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2009, 07:36 PM~13749193
> *got anymore black or white chips with flags? or eagles or cadillac emblem?
> *


i have a set of plastic black flags and singles on the others


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

I NEET THE BLACK PLASTIC FLAGGS ASAP!!HOW MUCH SHIPED TO 93309!!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

PM ME I NEED A PRICE SHIPPED
BLACK PLASTIC FLAGS..

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

?????


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@May 3 2009, 11:29 PM~13776562
> *?????
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)




----------

